# [Installation] Ext3-fs : barriers not enable

## Hoxydav

Bonjour à vous,

je veux préparer un serveur sous gentoo mais après plusieurs essais je n'arrive pas à finir mon installation.

Je suis donc sous Xp, ma machine virtuel est sous vmware workstation 7.1.0, le disque dur est SCSI.

Voilà mon dernier bloc d'erreur.

```

input2 ImPS/2 Generic Uheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8B42/seri

NET2 Registered protocol family 18

ip6Atables2 (C) 2B88~2@86 Netfilter Core Team

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET2 Registered protocol family 17

Registering the dnsgresolver key type

Using IPI No'Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

Magic number2 1534455363

2 Uaiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

2 If you don`t use raid. use raid=noautodetect

md

md

md2 Hutodetecting RHID arrays.

md2 Scanned 8 and added 8 devices.

md2 autorun .H

md2 ... autorun DONE.

EXT3-fs : barriers not enabled

kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3~fs (sda3)2 mounted filesystem with uriteback data mode

UFS2 Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 823.

Freeing unused kernel memory2 428k freed

Urite protecting the kernel text2 5828k

Urite protecting the kernel read~only ddfdi 1868k

initaearly.sh used greatest stack depth2 5944 bytes left

```

J'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide.

Cordialement.

Alexis Montoro

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Je me trompe peut-être, mais çà me fait penser au bug #368597, il semblerait que les stage3 actuels soient défaillants.

Tu as quoi dans /dev ? Jette un oeil ici.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> At the end of the handbook when i have to reboot my kernel stop and do nothing
> 
> because my root fs was missing /dev/console device
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

En effet,ça ressemble étrangement à ton problème.

J'espère que Gentoo va corriger ce problème rapidement.

----------

## Hoxydav

Merci beaucoup je regarde ça mais j'ai voulu recompiler mon noyaux avec de nouvelles cfg et j'ai un autre bug. Mais merci encore pour vos indications. J'essayerai de revenir dire ce qui m'a aider à réussir tout ça.

----------

## Hoxydav

Bon c'est incroyable comme je n'y arrive pas ça fait 10 fois que je refais toute les manipes possibles et rien n'y fait cette fois ci j'ai un kernel panic du genre :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> 
> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)
> ...

 

Sachant que j'ai fait les test sous grub et lilo

j'en peux plus les amis ...

----------

## netfab

Donne le contenu de ton fstab et de ton grub.conf.

----------

## Hoxydav

Mon fstab :

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec  0 0

```

mon lilo.cfg (je peux switcher sur grub au cas ou ça arrange)

```

boot=/dev/sda     # Installe LILO dans le MBR.

prompt            # Permet à l'utilisateur de sélectionner

                  #  une autre entrée.

timeout=50        # Délai de 5 (cinq) secondes avant de démarrer

                  #  l'entrée par défaut.

default=myGentoo    # Définit l'entrée par défaut.

# Uniquement si vous utilisez le framebuffer. Supprimez la ligne

# suivante dans le cas contraire.

#vga=788           # Mode graphique du framebuffer

# Sans genkernel

image=/boot/newBoot

  label=myGentoo    # Nom que nous avons attribué à cette entrée

  read-only       # Démarre avec root en lecture seule. Ne pas modifier

  root=/dev/sda3  # Endroit où se trouve le système de fichier root

```

----------

## Hoxydav

personne ne peut m'aider? j'ai encore été faire un tour dans la config du noyaux en ayant suivie les explications suivantes :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-476734-start-0.html

Mais rien n'y fait et j'ai toujours mon kernel panic j'ai vraiment besoin de vous.

----------

## netfab

Je n'ai jamais utilisé lilo. Tu es sûr d'avoir configuré correctement ton kernel ? donne nous la config que tu utilises (pastebin) et ton lspci.

----------

## d2_racing

Je te conseille d'utiliser Grub.

----------

